# Food SONGS?



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Right now on the radio is "Peel Me A Grape," a song that Blossom Dearie made famous (yes, that's her real name!). What are some other "food songs" you can think of? My list, mostly from jazz, and some old R&R, includes:
When My Baby Fixes Eggplant
C'mon 'a' My house (Rosemary  Clooney)
almost anything by Slim Galliard, such as "Dunkin' Bagel"
Sweet Kentucky Ham (Dave Frishberg)
Saturday Night Fish Fry (Louis Jordan?)
A Rose and a Baby Ruth
Gimme a Pigfoot and a Bottle of Beer
We Saved the Bones for Henry Jones, 'cause Henry don't eat no Meat.

What others can people think of? (Titles only) Any language is okay, but please provide translation into English for those who are not multi-lingual.

 :talk: :bounce:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Not that I'm much of a parrothead, but 
"Cheeseburger in Paradise"


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"Savoy Trifle" by the Beatles, White Album.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

"RC Cola & a Moon Pie"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

*Food Glorious food* 
Oliver

*Maximim consuption* 
The Kinks

*Howard Johnson got his Mojo working* 
NRBQ

*Alices Restaurant* 
Arlo Guthrie

*Scenes from an Italian restaurant* 
Billy Joel

*T.V. dinners* 
ZZ Top

*Sweet potato pie* 
James Taylor 
:lips: :lips: :lips:


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

How about Sweeney Todd singing the song about the meat pies..."Try a piece of priest, only fat where it sat. Trouble is, you can only get it on Sundays. The clergy is really too coarse and too mealy."


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

"Let's call the whole thing off" - Cole Porter ------you know, that's the 'you say 
toe-mae-to, and I say to-mah-to' song!

"The Good Ship Lollipop"

Red, red wine---------oops, sorry, you said food.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Um, TheBigHat, maybe we'd better leave Sweeney Todd out of this ("Them pussycats is quick.). A little to risky/risque for some folks here. What about a song from another Sondheim, "Into the Woods" -- anything there?

Another Slim Galliard: "Everybody Eats When They Come to My House" (Have a tomato, Plato; have a banana, Anna; have some baloney, Monie ... everybody eats when they come to my house) 
And there's a bossa nova, "O Pato" ("The Duck"). Thank you, PDE, my SO. :lips:


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

I know you said titles only, but I can't resist Mrs. Lovett's Meat Pies - Best Pies in London they are 

"Guess what this is!"
"It's Piccolo player!"
"How can you tell?"
"It's piping hot!"

Other ideas:

Not a song, but the title of a great album (remember when they were called albums?) "Goat's Head Soup" by the Rolling Stones

"The Lord Bless Charlie Mopps" -Do drinking songs count?

"Slow Food" (No really, it's true) by Greg Brown

And to see a whole mess of titles, go here

http://www.jass.com/tom/next/food.html

Peace,
kmf


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

"Angelina Zoom Zoom"

Louis Prima


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

"If I knew you coming I'd have baked a cake....." sorry, cant remember the title.

"Margaritaville"  

"Lemon Tree" for all you folk music lovers out there

"Yes, we have no Bananas"   

"Tequila" :bounce:


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

"Banana Split for my Baby, and a Glass o' Plain Water for Me."

Louis Prima again

Peace,
kmf


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Junior Brown Catfish And Collard Greens 

Junior Brown Coconut Island

Led Zeppelin Tangerine

Little Feat Dixie Chicken & Tripe Face Boogie 

Segura brothers "A Mosquito Ate Up My Sweetheart"

Herb Alpert Whipped Cream & Taste of Honey

George Clinton Do Fries Go With That Shake?

James Brown Mother Popcorn

Jay and The Techniques Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie

Strawberry Alarm Clock "Incense n' Peppermints"

Frasier (Kelsey Grammer) "Tossed Salads and Scrambled Eggs"

Dana Carvey Choppin' Broccoli

_ By the way Bighat, it's *"Savoy Truffle"* by George Harrison and it's about candy not cake )_


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Louis Prima Rocks!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

"On top of spaghetti...."

From Rent (broadway musical) the song La Vie Boheme:

Waiter: "... So that's four miso soup, four seaweed salad, 
two tofu dog platters, and one pasta with meatless balls..."
Maureen: "Ugh"
Tom: "It tastes the same"
Maureen: "If you close your eyes"
Waiter: "And thirteen orders of fries, is that it here?"
All: Wine and beer!!


Scarborough Fair (Simon and Garfunkel) "Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme"

"Carrot stew, carrot stew, it's our favorite thing to do... " (from some Disney singalong tape my little sis had)

I'm sure there are more!!

What about groups like

The Cranberries
Salt n'Peppa


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Vanilla Fudge


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Louis Prima rocks hard big time!!!

'And I'll join in matrimony with the girl who serves spumoni and Angelina will be mine!' - the BEST!
What about 'Closest to the bone -sweeter is the meat- last slice of Virginia ham is the best that you can eat'? Did you know most of Prima's stuff was recorded live at the Sands in Vegas at about 4am?

Louis Jordan - 'Beans and Cornbread'

Jambalaya (on the Bayou) Professor Longhair

Monkeyman- Stones - not a true food song but my two favorite food lines-
'I'm a cold Italian pizza -I could use a lemon squeezer-don't you-
I'm a sack of broken eggs I always have an unmade bed-love to play the blues! ( at times this has acurately described my life!)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I eat antipasta twice
just because she is so nice
Angelina
Angelina
the waitress at the pizzeria

I eat zoop-ing minestrone
just to be with her alone
Angelina
Angelina
the waitress at the pizzeria

Ti vol-glio be-ne
Angelina I adore you
E vol-glio be-ne
Angelina I live for you

E un pas-sio-ne
You have set my heart on fire

But Angelina
never listens to my song

I eat antipasta twice
just because she is so nice
Angelina
Angelina
waitress at the pizzeria

If she'll be a my My Car-ra mi-a
then I'll join in matrimony
with a girl who serves spumoni
and Angelina will be mine


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What's Frim Fram Sauce, oss-en-fay, and sha fafa? 
A song by Nat King Cole, also redone by Diana Krall.

I don't want french fried potatoes, 
red ripe tomatoes,I'm never satisfied 
I want the frim fram sauce with oss-en-fay 
with sha fafa on the side 

I don't want pork chops and bacon 
That won't awaken, my appetite inside 
I want the frim fram sauce with oss-en-fay with sha fafa on the side 

Well you know a girl She really got to eat 
And a girl she should eat right 
Five will get you ten I'm going to feed myself right tonight 

I don't want fish cakes and rye bread 
You heard what I said 
Waiter please, I want mine fried 
I want the frim fram sauce with oss-en-fay 
with sha fafa on the side


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

nighthawks at the diner
of Emmas' 49er
Theres' a rendesvous of strangers
around the coffee urn tonight
all the gypsy hacks, the insomniacs
now the papers been read
now the waitress said

eggs and sausage and a side of toast
coffee and a roll, hashbrowns over easy
chili in a bowl with burgers and fries
what kind of pies?

In a graveyard charade, a late-shift masquerade.
its' two for a quarter, a dime for a dance
with Woolworths rhinestone diamond earrings and a sideways' glance
now the register rings
now the waitress sings

eggs and sausage and a side of toast
coffee and a roll, hashbrowns over easy
chili in a bowl with burgers and fries
what kind of pies?


the classified section offers no direction
its a cold caffeine in a nicotine cloud
now the touch of your fingers
lingers burning in my memory
I've been 86'ed from you scheme
now I'm in a melodramatic nocturnal scene
now I'm a refugee from a disconcerted affair
as the lead-pipe morning falls
and the waitress calls

eggs and sausage, and a side of toast
coffee and a roll, hashbrowns over easy
chili in a bowl with burgers and fries
what kind of pies?

-Tom Waits from his recording "Nighthawks at the Diner".


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"Chocolate Jesus" and "Filipino Boxspring Hog". Two more culinarily inspired songs. Even though Tom Waits was quoted as never spending more than two bucks for a meal, I have a sneaking suspicion that he is a food lover at heart.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I remember that song - it's so great- I saw Waits perform it once at some Hollywood dive years ago...

what about the band CREAM - Eric Clapton, Ginger Baker ...

And there's an Iggy Pop song with dog food in it somewhere...:lol: 

Oh yeah - Dean Martin- "When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie
THAT'S AMORE"...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

This just "proves" that food is as universal as music. Thanks to all. MORE, MORE MORE!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Tag it.
Bag it. 
Sell it to the butcher in the store...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

"I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts
There they are hanging in a row
Big ones, small ones, some as big as your head
And I forget the rest of this song"

Jock


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

The fat pea dances tsifteteli
dances tsifteteli in the "Dance of Peas"
And look at this fat egg-plant that it dances pentozali
it dances pentozali on the grass 
I anticipate to go to the "Dance of the peas"
wearing a new green tie
Because it's time for me 
to dance a passionate dance
with the fat eggplant on the grass...


A nice song we were tought in kindergarden LOL


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

How about "Popsicle" and "Nothing but Flowers" by the Talking Heads.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Quiero, quiero, quiero el bistec
Oh no no no no no el bistec....


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Hot Tuna, anyone?


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

"we decided that we should have a soda-
my favorite flavour -cherry red
Stones- 'you can't always get what you want'


But if you try sometimes- you might find - you get what you need


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I learned this when I was 3.

*The Biscuits in The Army*

Here are others from my country:

*Fish Cakes and Bakes* 
*Dat Cocoa Tea*

Ill leave it at that. We sing too many songs about food in Barbados. Dont want you to think that our whole island is obsessed.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Jorma!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

ShawtyCat, those sound lovely. Have you taught them to your kids as well?
It would be groovy to think of a whole island obsessed with food...

What's the song Ursula Andress sings in Dr. No (James Bond)
" Under the mango tree me honey..." something about mangoes, bananas and tangerines? But I think it's Jamaica, not Barbados - I forget, it's been years since I've seen it  

Sing us more songs...

Peace.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Send me a Private Message with you email and I'll send you Angelina. I'll see if I can find the other one


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

****, I'm not bashfull [email protected]


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

How about "Green Onions" by Booker T. and the MGs, or another oldie "Poke Salad Annie". And therre are thousands of food related folksongs old and new. Two I remember from broadcasts of "A Prairie Home Companion"were "Homegrown Tomatoes" and "B-O-R-S-C-H-T". Oh yea, a little known Carole King recording "Chicken Soup with Rice".


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

How about "Who Stole My Provolone?" - Lou Monte


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

For Funny Tummy with the funny avatar,
I present Little Feat!

*Hamburger Midnight*

*Strawberry Flats*

*Texas Rose Cafe*

*Rad Gumbo*

*Can't Be Satisfied / They're Red Hot (Hot Tamales)*

and lastly for Stevie Ray Vaughns version of Kenny Burrells *Chitlins Con Carne *

And a toast to the Pizza Delivery Guy!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, yeah, from Prairie Home... Greg Brown singing "Slow Food." And of course the "Powdermilk Biscuit" song.

And then there's Dave Frishberg's "Sweet Kentucky Ham" (or did I mention that at the beginning of the thread?)

_Who Put the Overalls in Mrs. Murphy's Chowder?_ in honor of St. Patrick's day

Hey, we sing about what's important to us -- and food certainly IS!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Can we do songs about booze now?

'cause it's almost the end of a looong week
and all I want to sing is Alabama Song by Kurt Weil

"Well show me the way to the next whiskey bar
oh don't ask why...
for if we don't find the next whiskey bar
I tell you we must die..."


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And I always thought it was Gentille alouette.....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Everything that we can eat OR DRINK is fair game. MonkeyMay, Weill is one of my favorite composers of songs!

Isa: well, some people are sqeamish about eating birds. Why NOT "omelette?"


----------



## apachejim (Mar 12, 2002)

:lips: I have time for one more beer and a sixpack to go,do not remember who sang it but it sounds good.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Just like Sinatra singing
"make it one for my baby, and one more for the road..."


----------



## mom2ian (Mar 11, 2002)

I know too many beer and alcohol songs...I am new, don't want to give the wrong impression  

But we had an old record called "Vegetable Love"...can't remember who sang it, off hand, but it went...

Don't you CARROT all for me,
My heart BEETS for you,
PEAS tell me you love me,
Don't SQUASH my heart in two.

It went on and on, it was an old 33...remember those?!?!

Ok, just one more...
"There's a tear in my beer, 'cause I'm cryin' for you dear..."

:lol: :blush: :beer:


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

oh, give the wrong impression, it makes you more fun anyway... 

"well my bucket's got a hole in it - I cain't get no beer" - Hank Williams

Yes I do remember 33's cause I've got some 78's...

Anybody that can sing a song about Vegetable Love I'll drink with any day!


----------



## mom2ian (Mar 11, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Ok...
"Well I got friends in low places, where the whiskey runs and the beer chases the blues away...
And it'll be ok...."
Not in the song title, but worth mentioning!
The sad thing about "Vegetable Love" is that as I type, I am actually singing it...thankfully this is for reading and not for hearing! 
(I decorate cakes better than I sing...At least I only get paid for the cakes anyway!)


----------



## apachejim (Mar 12, 2002)

:lips: the late Hank Williams,then theres the beer barrel polka,(speaking of 33s).at this rate we are telling our age.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Darling, I don't know about you - 
But I'm very immature for my age...

I've always wanted a wind up Victrola like Sadie Thompson in Rain, complete
with a bottle of bourbon and a stack of Bessie Smith records...
My idea of a good time...


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Honey, I'm a g**dam rockstar....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just found Colonel Sanders Thighs !!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

via Chowhound. Who started first???!???


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I am amazed that nobody has come up with Frank Zappas' contributions to food songs. How about "Call Any Vegetable". Or his LPs "Burnt Weenie Sandwich" and the immortal "Lumpy Gravy".....The list is long.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Wow, didn't even think of Call Any Vegetable, and the vegetable will respond.


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned all the songs at the Waffle House in their jukebox.

844,739 Ways To Eat a Hamburger

Waffle Do ***

I'm Cookin

There are Raisins in My Toast

Can you tell I'm a born and bred southern boy?

Matt


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

From _The Fantasticks_:

Plant a radish;
Get a radish.
Never any doubt
That's why I love vegetables;
You know what you're about!

Plant a turnip, get a turnip.
Maybe you'll get two.
That's why I love vegetables;
You know that they'll come through!

They're dependable!
They're befriendable!
They're the best pal a parent's ever known!
While with children --
It's bewilderin'
You don't know until the seed is nearly grown,
Just what you've sown.

So
Plant a carrot,
Get a carrot,
Not a brussel sprout.
That's why I love vegetables;
You know what you're about!

Life is merry,
If it's very
Vegetari-an
A man who plants a garden
Is a very happy man!


----------



## bballbecca252 (Apr 29, 2008)

where is bistec song:smoking:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thios is a parody of Nashville Cats by the Lovin' Spoonful. Here's what I remember of the song:

_*So, they call him Noshville Katz ... *_
_*he runs a kosher deli! *_
_*Noshville Katz ... the only place in town! *_
_*Noshville Katz ... it's not like you're in Brooklyn. *_
_*Noshville Katz... the only one around! *_

_*Have a Yiddishe dish *_
_*A potato knish Or a bagel and cream cheese. *_
_*A little chicken soup or gifilte fish *_
_*With some carrots and green peas. *_
_*If you can get through that, *_
_*Have a little chopped liver or some herring in wine sauce. 
And you can wash it down with a Dr. Brown-- *_
_*It shouldn't be a total loss. *_

_*Eat, darling, eat! *_
_*Noshville Katz ... he runs a kosher deli! *_
_*Noshville Katz ...the only place in town! *_
_*Noshville Katz ... it's not like you're in Brooklyn. *_
_*Noshville Katz ... the only one around! *_

_*We also cater bar mitzvahs. *_

shel


----------



## jjgillsr (Apr 28, 2008)

Brown Sugar---The Stones

When the moon hits your eye,
Like a big PIZZA PIE......


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Caviar comes from the virgin sturgeon,
The virgin sturgeon's a very fine fish.
Virgin sturgeon, need no urgin'
That's why caviar is my dish.


----------

